# Name that contaminant



## Gsracer (Apr 6, 2021)

So i was cleaning out my silver cell and i had a massive brain fart.

Normally I take my old anode filters and soak them in a beaker of DW for a couple days to rinse (saving the solution) for future processing the slimes. I accidently through the used filter bag in a beaker with 150 grams of concentrated silver nitrate electroylyte!!! lol brain fart. This filter had processed about 100 troy ounces of clean cement silver anodes refined from sterling.

So... i let it sit for a couple days filtered and cemented with copper as per usual to try and recover the silver and mostly because i was curious. The solution had turned a cloudy grey during that time. When i cemented the powder it was obviously very dark, darker then i have seen.

Well anyway i went ahead and continued, and cast some anodes out of it figuring hey it was trapped in the slimes in the silver cell so it would be again.

This is how they came out, they have a black chrome sort of look, that doesnt come out in the pictures too well. Im thinking its platinum, as palladium would have been dissolved in the electrolyte.

The two on the left are in question The one on the right is for comparison which what i typically get for anodes out of my cement silver process. I have spots of my cement silver anode tested by my local coin shop with the xrf they always come out 992-996 with the main contaiment being copper.

Im just curious as your guys thoughts as to what it could be and if i really should run this through the cell again. My XRF guy is out of town for a few weeks.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 6, 2021)

How many grams are they?


----------



## Gsracer (Apr 6, 2021)

jmdlcar said:


> How many grams are they?



128.5 all 3


----------

